# Save Your Whizzer's Paint Job With Shrink Wrap



## Goldenrod (Dec 9, 2022)

By Ray Spangler

I was shrink wrapping an electrical wire when it occurred to me that this might solve our problem with the exhaust and throttle cable sawing at the frame’s paint. I bought a roll of wrap, and it was used on all bikes Al and I rebuilt from then on. We also used it to seal wire connections we have when wiring up a bi-light system. A hair dryer will not heat up enough to do the shrinking. Try and rotate the wire and heat one section at a time. Burning yourself is easy it this point. The length of the wrap is determined by where the cable passes the frame. My heat gun cost about $36. You want the constated adapter and run the gun at maxim heat.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 21, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> By Ray Spangler
> 
> I was shrink wrapping an electrical wire when it occurred to me that this might solve our problem with the exhaust and throttle cable sawing at the frame’s paint. I bought a roll of wrap, and it was used on all bikes Al and I rebuilt from then on. We also used it to seal wire connections we have when wiring up a bi-light system. A hair dryer will not heat up enough to do the shrinking. Try and rotate the wire and heat one section at a time. Burning yourself is easy it this point. The length of the wrap is determined by where the cable passes the frame. My heat gun cost about $36. You want the constated adapter and run the gun at maxim heat.
> 
> ...



concentrated adapter.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 21, 2022)

Very cool.  I've thought that large diameter shrink wrap could mimic the celluloid skin on some TOC handlebars.  I haven't tried it yet, but it's cheaper than nickel plate!


----------

